# Inspiring Music.



## tecdavid (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my greatest inspirations for writing is good music. Whatever the genre, many pieces help me form vibrant images in my head, helping me decide what I'd like a place to look like, how I'd like a scene to feel, or perhaps how a character could act.
Does music help anyone else this way? What pieces do you find most inspirational?


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 5, 2011)

Well personally, I have a playlist dubbed "Epic Music" on my iPhone/iPod for when I'm writing.

I'd recommend:

Almost anything from Two Steps from Hell, but what songs I have:
Invincible
Heart of Courage
To Glory
Black Blade
Master of Shadows
Moving Mountains

Position Music:
Hold the Line...Fire at will
Trinity

Rain at Last - Spartacus: Blood and Sand

There is a God in You - Clash of the Titans

Nocturne - Songs from a Secret Garden


Just a few, but check them out.


----------



## Erica (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a real mishmash of music on my computer and ipod. Since I'm a child of the 70's and 80's, most of it is rock and new wave type music that comes from that time period, but I have a some more recent stuff and older stuff as well. I also like classical. Anyone who saw the mix of songs on my play list would probably think I am crazy, but yes, it can get me in the mood for writing.

Mozart's Requiem mass is great for sad scenes.


----------



## Nevermore (Dec 5, 2011)

I suppose it completely depends on the scene.  I mainly enjoy using Watercolor, by Pendulum.  Aside from liking the song, it gives me quite a bit of inspiration, especially for more dramatic scenes.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 5, 2011)

The soundtracks to _Inception_, _Pirates of the Caribbean_ (all three), _Lord of the Rings_ (all three), and _World of Warcraft_ (mostly _Wrath of the Lich King_ and _Cataclysm_) have kept me going in the months I've been working on my novel. All very epic (with some quiet pieces).


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 6, 2011)

I don't always have music playing while I'm actively writing, but it certainly helps me brainstorm. I recently conceived of a wonderful scene to the tune of Metallica's "- Human" (pronounced "Minus Human"). I also vividly remember coming up with several scenes in first book while I was listening to Tool.


----------



## ThalaeaAithusia (Dec 7, 2011)

"The Battle" from the Narnia soundtrack is on my epic music list...along with Mozart's requiem, chopin waltzes, Etude #12 in C Minor by Chopin (great for coming up with those tense moment type scenes...

Music is certainly an inspiration for me...

I also tend to just start drawing...whatever ends up on the page is usually something that will give me an idea or finish an idea...

Thalaea


----------



## phoenixwings (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a mix of all kinds of music from soft rock, to heavy metal, to pop and rnb. Here are some i listen to and have helped me with scenes from my novel.

Hello - Evanescence.

Missing - Evanescence. 

Almost - Enya/ Enigma. 

Sadness - Enya/ Enigma. 

The Celts - Enya. 

Mother Earth - Within Temptation.

This is Gonna Hurt - Sixx A.M. 

What I've Done - Linkin Park. 

Dreaming of You - Kate Bush.

Army of Me - Bjork,

Violently Happy - Bjork.

A good mix. Check them out.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 7, 2011)

I highly recommend anything that Zakk Wylde has done.  He's an amazing musician.  'Nuff said.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 7, 2011)

Reaver said:


> I highly recommend anything that Zakk Wylde has done.  He's an amazing musician.  'Nuff said.



I do like some Black Label Society.

I have to agree with the recommendation of Bjork, above.

I like a lot of classical, and I'm a big fan of Pavarotti. I also like blues, and some great jazz artists and singers like Louis Armstrong and Ella Fitzgerald.

On the heavier end of the spectrum, I'm a bit fan of Opeth, Bilocate, At the Gates, Theatre of Tragedy, Candlemass, Amon Amarth, and similar acts.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh, just the usual: "O Fortuna," Steeleye Span or Shriekback. 

Seriously… well, actually, that _was_ "seriously." More generally, I find _music_ inspiring, period, so it would be hard to list all the things that have ever inspired me in some way. I don't try to match music with mood, or what I'm working on: I find it more useful to _avoid_ doing so, because if the music's too "close" to what I'm doing, it tends to interfere with it rather than assist it. If the music's just background, I can use it to blot out extraneous noises… while on the other hand, every so often, something in the music will click with what I'm doing and create a synchronicity that wouldn't otherwise have crossed my mind. 

-

[Shriekback: winner, "Best Use of the Word 'Parthenogenesis' in a Song Lyric," 1985.  ]


----------



## Larkin (Dec 9, 2011)

Ha, I once used 'My Spine is the Bassline' for a character, Ravana. Shriekback definitely works for sinister, brooding, lush, and ornamental. And I'll see your Steeleye Span and raise you one Big Country. I still think 'Look Away' has the makings of a great Regency-inspired fantasy story inspired by its lyrics.


----------



## Ness (Dec 11, 2011)

Lots of good suggestions here! I find it amazing how inspired I can feel after listening to music, especially when it's something epic, spiritual and earthy. I find female-fronted gothic symphonic metal the most inspiring.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Dec 13, 2011)

Skyrim soundtrack, y u no buyable!?


----------



## Neurosis (Dec 14, 2011)

Solely in terms of writing, I find there are few things I can write too. However that sparse list is -- while not exactly inspiration -- extremely thought provoking, and mood bending.

I am aware MANY people would completely disagree with me, and/or call me insane but heres my list of good music to write too:
Meshuggah.
Neurosis.
Isis
Earth.
King Crimson.
Orchestral music.


----------



## Erica (Dec 15, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Oh, just the usual: "O Fortuna," Steeleye Span or Shriekback.
> 
> 
> [Shriekback: winner, "Best Use of the Word 'Parthenogenesis' in a Song Lyric," 1985.  ]



I agree with you there. I remember that one from my college days. Need to add it to my song list.


----------



## Ravana (Dec 16, 2011)

Hee hee. That's what I've always loved about them: the combination of intelligence and… uhm, "tongue-in-cheekness"? (They'd probably say something like "buccolinguality.") Plus they're just plain fun. 

"Our time has come / Age of the Hammerheads
This is our mission / To be the daleks of God…"


----------



## Joanna (Dec 16, 2011)

Like others above I have a very varied "favs" playlist - from pop, instrumental, through rock, to cheese songs and stuff from the 80's (my boyfriend often want to kill me for the last one...  ). I like setting that on random and when writing it can affect how a scene comes out depending on what happens to be playing.

One of my latest additions:

Into Dust - Mazzy Star

I love collecting individual songs from various adverts.


----------



## Xanados (Dec 18, 2011)

Xray-Dog, Two Steps from Hell and Immediate Music have this thread covered. I also listen the LoTR soundtrack, too. May it Be is the most powerful song I've ever heard.
Any Death/Power Metal, too.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 18, 2011)

Mostly Celtic music or epic soundtrack music, orchestral stuff (mainly soundtrack), or esoteric music. Anything that really touches my soul and inspires me. Music which builds worlds in my mind and breathes life into scenes (or creates scenes in my head) gives me a lot of muse.

On saying that, a bit of metal, old-school rock and the odd random song can help with certain scenes. It depends what I am writing, and sometimes, I just flow with the music which builds in my head


----------



## Ravana (Dec 19, 2011)

Just ran across this, for people who like music from fantasy soundtracks:

Radio Rivendell - The Fantasy Radio Station

It's pretty cool–I'd expected to get tired of it quickly, and was somewhat surprised when I didn't; I imagine there are others here who will really get into it. Check it out.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 19, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Just ran across this, for people who like music from fantasy soundtracks:
> 
> Radio Rivendell - The Fantasy Radio Station
> 
> It's pretty cool—I'd expected to get tired of it quickly, and was somewhat surprised when I didn't; I imagine there are others here who will really get into it. Check it out.



Brilliant! I think I know what I'll be listening to when writing from now on.


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 20, 2011)

Steeleye Span is good.

I like the German band Blind Guardian for fantasy-inspired music. They have an album called Nightfall Over Middle Earth, and the song Nightfall from that album is a lot of fun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Azt8p7rWFaQ

The Bard's Song is cool too (different album):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXX2p4G9h7Q&feature=related

Or, if you prefer Wheel of Time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNnhhejBkW8&feature=related


----------



## Telcontar (Dec 20, 2011)

Can't wait to take a look at Radio Rivendell.

Also, for people who enjoy celtic type music, there is a beautiful rendition of The Misty Mountains of Home by the Rankin Family, sung in irish gaelic. Find it here.


----------



## Jess A (Dec 20, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> Can't wait to take a look at Radio Rivendell.
> 
> Also, for people who enjoy celtic type music, there is a beautiful rendition of The Misty Mountains of Home by the Rankin Family, sung in irish gaelic. Find it here.



That is a beautiful song. I vaguely recognise it - I have so much Celtic stuff that I couldn't tell you where 90% of it came from :/

'Siuil a Ruin' (sorry, the fadas don't work on my keyboard for some reason) is also a nice song in Irish Gaelic (the chorus is, anyway. The rest is in English). It's the only foreign song I can sing - not that my voice is very good 

'Siuil a Ruin'

There is also a nice version by The Reel. It has a little more Gaeilge in it than the previous one. Just one more line.


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't normally listen to music when I write.
But music did inspire one story, more precisely the instrument did.
I needed a period instrument, just something that made music for a plot twist.
the Gemshorn was my choice.
I happened to find a site that had gemshorn music, and I loved it. It inspired me to be more descriptive in the music.
Although I did have to find a louder instrument though, a gemshorn being played in a battle field would not be heard by anyone. (She is a bard)


----------



## soulless (Dec 28, 2011)

I would mostly listen to instrumental music while writing, as songs with lyrics I often find myself singing along to and then not concentrating so well on the actual work


----------

